# 9000 Downloads!



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2011)

Adding up the downloads from various locations, the  _Player's Guide_ (combined 4E and PF versions) has now had over* 9000 downloads*! Most of them were from here on EN World, with a small smattering at RPGNow/DTRPG, and a tiny number at Paizo.com.

The _Campaign Guide_ has had just over 2000 so far.

So, there's _nine-friggin-thousand of you_ with copies of the _Player's Guide_. Talk about it, dammit (and not just here)! It's like releasing stuff into a vacuum here!  A comment is much to ask in exchange for a damnably expensive-to-produce FREE item!  We made a trailer and everything!  

Thank you to Megan Robertson for our first review.

Oh, and if all 9000 of you subscribe, I'll be retiring tomorrow.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll admit, I feel similarly -- I'd love to know what people think of the setting, and particularly what GMs think of the campaign overview (as long as it's hidden in spoiler blocks) -- but I'm too busy writing the second adventure to post threads about it.


----------



## Rugult (Jul 5, 2011)

I know it may sound cliché to say this, but...

"IT'S OVER 9000!!!!"

Seriously though, it's great to hear that Zeitgeist has been so well received!


----------



## OnlineDM (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, I'm probably not who you're really looking to hear from since I participated in a plot play test late last year, but I'm psyched! I only flipped through a little bit of each guide so far, though, since I have a lot of other games going on at the moment.

Once the first adventure is actually released, I plan to go through everything in detail. There's a good chance I'll be running the ZEITGEIST campaign path for my in-person group at some point, but until I have the time to run it (and the adventure itself in hand), there's not much point in me reading everything (since I knew the general gist of things already).

Also, since I'm not 100% sure that I'll be the DM rather than a player when I get to experience the campaign, I stopped myself from reading beyond the first two adventures in the campaign guide. I like what I've seen so far, for sure!

Edit to add: Also, I definitely don't want to rain on your parade or anything, but I can tell you that I for one downloaded both the 4e and Pathfinder versions of both guides (since I currently play a lot of 4e and am just starting to learn Pathfinder). If there are others like me out there who downloaded both versions, the number of people who have actually downloaded the guides is probably significantly less than 9000 - but still obviously many thousands!


----------



## gideonpepys (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah - I hate to break it to you, but I am extremely anally retentive and downloaded it over 7000 times just to be sure.


----------



## gideonpepys (Jul 6, 2011)

@ RangerWicket

What you have done, you folks, is create the very first 4E-oriented campaign world that I am excited about. 

Your sensibilities gel with mine, which (though it might sound a bit gross) is just exactly what I want from a gaming product.  But it happens oh so very rarely, for obvious reasons.

I am sorry - it is a real shame - that you guys feel like no one is responding.  I for one am used to contributing (or at least, reading) forums that are so active it is barely worth typing as your contribution will slip down a thread so fast it's not true.

With that in mind I shall endeavour to throw out my thoughts a bit more.  (My default, and very British, position being, 'They won't want to hear what I think.')


----------



## benfromidaho (Jul 6, 2011)

I for one can say Zeitgeist has me hook, line, and sinker. I've been looking for an adventure path for my Pathfinder group for a while, but none of the Paizo APs were enthralling me (I'm not in love with the Golarion setting), so I was actually working on converting the old Shackled City AP to Pathfinder when I stumbled into Zeitgeist. It has been a breath of fresh air. It's sort of steampunk, with a good balance of classic magic, smothered in mystery and intrigue. I've been promising my players a setting they can sink their teeth into, and I think we've found it. Perhaps Zeitgeist could be the foundation for much more in this world???


----------



## Shisumo (Jul 6, 2011)

FYI, I'm a diehard Pathfinder fan, and Zeitgeist was enough to get me to finally subscribe to ENWorld.  So good on you, sir!


----------



## Ajar (Jul 7, 2011)

Zeitgeist isn't normally my favourite style, but it's a style I like, and I thought the Player's Guide was very well done. I'm intrigued enough that I'm following the Zeitgeist releases, and I think I'd enjoy running it or playing in it. Since I don't know which, I'm avoiding the Campaign Guide for now.


----------



## issaferret (Jul 7, 2011)

I've just been absorbing the ideas and rereading the Players and Campaign guide to see what the gestalt of the two gets me, as well as verifying what the Players know versus what the GM knows. So far, high level, looks good.

Since I'm looking at it from the aspect of someone planning to run the adventure, I want to see the first adventure before making squee noises too loudly. I like the concept - a lot! - I just want to see the execution.

If this is as good as it looks... you guys have a pretty big winner on your hands. Great plot concepts, _really_ great RP opportunities (I do have one of those groups with a philosophical bent).  Let us see the adventure style you're putting this to, and I think you'll have a lot of excitement


----------



## gideonpepys (Jul 8, 2011)

As someone who was able to preview the first adventure, and without wanting to give too much away, it really does blow most first level adventures out of the water.

While reading it I kept checking to see if the players were supposed to have levelled up yet - not because of the difficulty or the challenge levels were too high, but because I couldn't believe the epic sweep of the thing.

It really is very ambitious and masterfully done.


----------



## benfromidaho (Jul 8, 2011)

[MENTION=79141]gideonpepys[/MENTION] This is both awesome news, and causing me to check EVEN MORE OFTEN to see if the first adventure is available.


----------



## Colmarr (Jul 8, 2011)

I've seen adveture 1 too, and second everything Gideonpepys says. In fact, adventure one is so chock-full of awesome that I'm not sure that adventure 2 can compare


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 8, 2011)

Congratulations.

I expect that all the good press surrounding WotBS has helped spark people's curiosity. Also, it's an interesting setting and very professionally done. 

That said, I haven't had time to read any further than the map. Ack!

Morrus, you might want to hold off from retiring. You might need to pay RangerWickett a lot more to keep him from writing for WotC or Paizo.


----------



## Riastlin (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, I've finally had a chance to finish reading the campaign guide (stupid work obligations), and I have to say that I am definitely impressed and intrigued.  

The reviews we've gotten for the first adventure are only making me that much more excited.  I still don't know that I'll ever get around to running a Zeitgeist campaign but even if I don't it looks like it'll definitely be worth the subscription cost to sign up.  Of course, I'm a little bummed that the adventures will be released over such a long period of time (though I completely understand it, not really complaining).  My main reason for being bummed though is just that I want to eat it up now.  Its going to be kinda like only being allowed to read one chapter of the Lord of the Rings every three months.  

I think the biggest thing though it that its just great to see you guys put so much time and effort into the players and campaign guides.  That's how you are going to be able to get people to understand the setting and be able to get into it.  Scales of War for instance, doesn't really feel like a special place per se.  Its so generic that it could be anywhere (which admittedly was probably part of the the design philosophy).  The problem though is that it became hard for the players to really care about any of the towns or people they encountered, even though the path is, by the end anyway, pretty darn good.


----------



## Colmarr (Jul 9, 2011)

Remember that comment I made earlier about adventure 2 struggling to live up to adventure 1? I just went back through the campaign guide and have to say that I'm amazed by every single adventure in the heroic tier. 

This is going to be so much fun!


----------



## benfromidaho (Jul 9, 2011)

[MENTION=59182]Colmarr[/MENTION] I know you said you'd seem the early adventures already, how much do you know that you're not telling us.


----------



## Colmarr (Jul 10, 2011)

benfromidaho said:


> [MENTION=59182]Colmarr[/MENTION] I know you said you'd seem the early adventures already, how much do you know that you're not telling us.




I've seen Island at the Axis of the World, but other than that I'm the same as everyone else - worse in fact than those who playtested The Dying Skyseer. My next session is scheduled for next weekend, so we're really hoping Island is out by then (or that [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] will give me a dispensation to run it early so I can spread the fervor).


----------



## ridingsloth (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah, I was hoping to get started Wednesday, but it looks like that's not going to happen. Perhaps the adventure will be out by next week? *wistful sigh*


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 10, 2011)

All I can say is, THANK YOU for a non-traditional Renaissance-style adventure with guns and airships.  FINALLY, someone GETS it. 

... and given the other work  @RangerWickett  has done with alternate magic systems, gadgeteering, and steampunk supplements, I'm not at ALL surprised.


----------



## benfromidaho (Jul 11, 2011)

I hear exactly what you're saying [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION].  I was watching Game of Thrones (of which I'm a huge fan of the books and the show), and I realized how much more enjoyment I get out of non-traditional fantasy than I do out of Tolkien-esque fantasy.  Don't get me wrong, there's a time and a place to slay a dragon or a bugbear, I just want a little more spice in my fantasy.


----------



## Ajar (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like I'll be the DM, so I read through the Campaign Guide. Love the overall storyline. Looking forward to checking out the first adventure.


----------

